# Moreno returning punts...



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Is it just me or does everyone else agree that if Richt let's this happen in games he's a complete moron?

http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/s...reno_returning_punts.html?cxntnid=sprt081508e



> Athens — The dog is out of the bag, and Georgia coach Mark Richt is worried about catching the wrath of Jon Fabris.
> 
> Richt let it slip during his post-practice media briefing Thursday that the Bulldogs have been using tailback Knowshon Moreno on punt returns. And that wasn’t the end of the surprises. He also revealed quarterback Logan Gray was returning punts.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitworth (Aug 15, 2008)

*Richt seem to have the innate ability*

to get players injured, before the season starts.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

i do not want km back there for sure....but i understand his logic and the importance of special teams...va. tech has made a living by having their star players on the field as much as possible.  not to mention felix jones and reggie bush did plenty of special teams work.  but yes, in my mind, he would be foolish to put him back there....just as i don't want asher back there either.  i would much rather see r brown, carlton thomas or even tony wilson doing that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

whitworth said:


> to get players injured, before the season starts.



and how do you figure that?


----------



## maker4life (Aug 15, 2008)

Star DB's and WR's do it all the time and I don't think the injury rate is much higher for them .


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 15, 2008)

the difference is that Moreno IS Georgia's offense.

not to knock Stafford too much, even though I'm not a big fan, but without Knowshon last year, UGA is 8-4 at best.

Reggie Bush is a different type of player... he was much more accustomed to catching the ball out of the backfield, running reverses, getting in space.  Knowshon is a more prototypical runner.  Not saying he can't do those things, just that I don't think he's as effective like that.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Aug 15, 2008)

Knowshon is the key to making UGA's offense work.  When they all get in the box to stop him.....Boom, make the secondary pay with a big pass.

I understand the logic, but I think you could find someone on the team a little less vital to the overall scheme of things but with big play potential.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Reggie Bush is a different type of player... he was much more accustomed to catching the ball out of the backfield, running reverses, getting in space.  Knowshon is a more prototypical runner.  Not saying he can't do those things, just that I don't think he's as effective like that.



but the potential for injury was no different for bush than moreno is all i'm saying and believe me, i don't want him back there.  i hate to see any of our starters in positions like that.  moreno is fast, but he isn't as shifty as carlton thomas or r brown....and that is the type of player that you need back there.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 15, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> but the potential for injury was no different for bush than moreno is all i'm saying and believe me, i don't want him back there.  i hate to see any of our starters in positions like that.  moreno is fast, but he isn't as shifty as carlton thomas or r brown....and that is the type of player that you need back there.



reggie bush was the ultimate shifty player...


----------



## bamafans (Aug 15, 2008)

As a bama fan, I like to hear it b/c it may mean that he could be out for the bama game.......

BUT If this were my team, I would not want this....

As stated before, he is a gig part of the offence for yall...
just would make me worry too much!!!


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 15, 2008)

USC also had Lendell White running the ball just as much as Bush.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2008)

Doc I couldn't agree more.  This is STUPID and shouldn't even be getting serious consideration.  There are so many other optons available that make alot more sense.  If CK ends up being the second back but the coaches feel they have to find a way to get Samuel on the field then duh, let him return punts.  Or if he overtakes Caleb in the backfield, let Caleb return them.  Ramarcu Brown was a monster returning punts in the Sugar Bowl.  I know it was Hawaii but he has the speed and ability to do it.  Then there are guys like Brian Evans or Dimiko Goodman who both have great speed but won't be starters.  Then there is Carlton Thomas who the coaches can't stop raving about due to his speed and shiftiness in the open field.  Sounds like a born punt returner to me.  How can this be so hard for the coaches to understand?  There is no scenario in which letting Knowshon return punts makes sense.


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 15, 2008)

Green will be returning punts just like he did in high school.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> reggie bush was the ultimate shifty player...




without a doubt, but his potential for injury was still very much there.....my point was for the dawgs to use a shifty player who isn't such a integral part of the offense or defense....


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

deerbandit said:


> Green will be returning punts just like he did in high school.




no sir...


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> .  If CK ends up being the second back but the coaches feel they have to find a way to get Samuel on the field then duh, let him return punts.  Or if he overtakes Caleb in the backfield, let Caleb return them.  .



samuel would be better suited to return ko's than punts, but i don't want him doing that either....of the freshman, i would rather see d jackson return kickoffs or carlton thomas and either carlton thomas or t king returning punts.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> samuel would be better suited to return ko's than punts, but i don't want him doing that either....of the freshman, i would rather see d jackson return kickoffs or carlton thomas and either carlton thomas or t king returning punts.



Me too.  I thought about King as well.  Why don't they consult us on this rex?


----------



## Grand Slam (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd love to see it.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 15, 2008)

I trust Mark Richt's judgment.  He is the professional with the proven record.  We on this forum are nothing more than arm chair amateurs who like to Monday morning quarterback.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 15, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> I trust Mark Richt's judgment.  He is the professional with the proven record.  We on this forum are nothing more than arm chair amateurs who like to Monday morning quarterback.



I typed basically the same thing up a while ago but decided to just stay out of it. 

Of course I was going be more of a smartaleck and say something like: "Yea, CMR's an idiot! I can't believe that Damon Evens hasn't fired him already!"


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> .  We on this forum are nothing more than arm chair amateurs who like to Monday morning quarterback.




no monday morning qb'ing going on here....i'm saying i don't want it before it happens.  and yes, i do trust cmr and our other coaches to do what is best for this team.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 15, 2008)

Let him bust a few long returns, a couple of TD's and add some excitement to the Dawgs special teams and everyone will talk about how brilliant a move it was.

Heck, let the kid earn his free education just like any other player does.  Any touch of the ball is an opportunity for injury.  Give him all the carries, rushes, returns and options he is able to handle.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> Let him bust a few long returns, a couple of TD's and add some excitement to the Dawgs special teams and everyone will talk about how brilliant a move it was.
> 
> Heck, let the kid earn his free education just like any other player does.  Any touch of the ball is an opportunity for injury.  Give him all the carries, rushes, returns and options he is able to handle.



i don't think he has the break away speed that i want out of a punt returner....i want more of a scat back type to fit that role....i like the mikey henderson/tyson browning types to return punts.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 15, 2008)

Great "trick play" idea. Send him out there with the kickoff team amidst a wad of jerseys and break him out at the last minute with the return set up. If the blocking scheme breaks down, he's still almost guaranteed a return past the 25.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 15, 2008)

well I gues if it were up to Jeff and Mud, we'd have nothing to talk about!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 15, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well I gues if it were up to Jeff and Mud, we'd have nothing to talk about!



You could talk about how well having Moreno back there might work out.

You could talk about how inovative CMR is for thinking outside the box.

Nah! Let's just try to bash him-that's much more fun.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 15, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> I trust Mark Richt's judgment. He is the professional with the proven record. We on this forum are nothing more than arm chair amateurs who like to Monday morning quarterback.


 


Enough said...


----------



## kevina (Aug 15, 2008)

I think (and I am usually right) that CMR has made this move in an effort to not only help the team, but to also promote Moreno in the Heisman race. Moreno will get his yards rushing, and this will be a way to add to his total yards per game. If Moreno does not get hurt and is successful, CMR will remain God. All i heard last year after the UGA loses was how conservative CMR was and that he needed to open up and cut loose. It appears by this move that he wants to bring more explosiveness to the field and many think it is too risky I guess BAMA fans are not the only hard ones to please.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> You could talk about how well having Moreno back there might work out.
> 
> You could talk about how inovative CMR is for thinking outside the box.
> 
> Nah! Let's just try to bash him-that's much more fun.



I wasn't bashing anybody.  I'm not down on coach Richt and I was joking when I said that they ought to consult me.  There is a reason that we have been so succesful since Coach Richt took over and I know that.  I just don't want to see Knowshon get hurt.  There is not a bigger Dawg fan on this forum than me.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 15, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> There is not a bigger Dawg fan on this forum than me.  Go Dawgs!!



Wanna bet?!?


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

kevina said:


> All i heard last year after the UGA loses was how conservative CMR was and that he needed to open up and cut loose. It appears by this move that he wants to bring more explosiveness to the field and many think it is too risky:.



there is a BIG difference is conservitive play calling and putting 1 of your 2 most critical players in the most dangerous action of the game.  sure you can get hurt doing most anything when you are playing football, but it is much more likely to happen when you have 11 guys, with a full load of steam coming at you.  we don't need km to bring any more explosiveness to the field, he does plenty as our feature running back.  what we need is a little water bug back there, someone who is fast and can be shifty.  km is a great runner and has great moves, but i want someone who can turn it on up the seam, just like henderson was able to do.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> You could talk about how well having Moreno back there might work out.
> 
> You could talk about how inovative CMR is for thinking outside the box.
> 
> Nah! Let's just try to bash him-that's much more fun.



there is innovation, but then there are things you can do where the risks far outweigh the possible rewards.

this is one of those things.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 15, 2008)

Blocking backs are more likely to suffer injury than punt returners.
PR and KR do not suffer a higher rate of injury than any other position player.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> Blocking backs are more likely to suffer injury than punt returners.
> PR and KR do not suffer a higher rate of injury than any other position player.




how often do you have your best player at blocking back?  and as for the pr/kr injuries, statistically, i would have to disagree.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 15, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> how often do you have your best player at blocking back?  and as for the pr/kr injuries, statistically, i would have to disagree.



Backs become a blocker on every play they do not get the carry, or go out into a pattern.

You will have a hard time proving that PR/KR suffer more injuries than any other position player.  It is just not true.
Not arguing.  There just is no statistic with that outcome.

Even a crossing route to a WR/FL has a low probability of injury.

Of course, every additional play a player is in will increase the likelyhood of injury potential.  No one type of play is more injury prone than another, excepting the naked bootleg and the QB position.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> Backs become a blocker on every play they do not get the carry, or go out into a pattern.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 15, 2008)

It has been studied in depth.
http://ajs.sagepub.com/cgi/content/abstract/35/8/1295?rss=1

Blockers most often suffer lower extremity and back injuries due to the excessive weight and force applied.  Running backs and linebackers are the most injury prone positions.


----------



## kevina (Aug 15, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> WTM45 said:
> 
> 
> > Backs become a blocker on every play they do not get the carry, or go out into a pattern.
> ...


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 15, 2008)

Very true, kevina.  The highest risk players are running backs in running plays from scrimmage and linebackers involved in running plays.
Because of the close proximity, Knowshon is more at risk each time he is handed/pitched the ball in a play from scrimmage than if he takes a punt.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

kevina said:


> rex upshaw said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it is a risk that the coach has to weigh.
> ...


----------



## chadair (Aug 15, 2008)

I wouldn't like it either, but you have to get your best players on the field as often as possible, especially this day and age were you are lucky to get a full 3 years out of your best players before they go to the nfl


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 15, 2008)

Then do not hand him the ball in running plays from scrimmage.  That's more risky than punt returning.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> Then do not hand him the ball in running plays from scrimmage.  That's more risky than punt returning.




o.k., that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Grand Slam (Aug 15, 2008)

Surely there is some 2nd or 3rd string bum they could use and not waste KM on returns. Of course Brown did well on kickoffs and I don't remember him getting hurt. Don't know which one is more dangerous, punt or kickoff return?


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

one thing i do know, when our coach in highschool didn't want our star rb to get hurt, he sent me back there to return punts.....not very fun.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 15, 2008)

Tongue in cheek, Rex!
I want to see him work his mojo as much as he is able to.
Fact remains, running plays are more likely to lead to injury than a punt return.
Players play, injuries happen.  Luck plays a part.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> Tongue in cheek, Rex!
> I want to see him work his mojo as much as he is able to.
> Fact remains, running plays are more likely to lead to injury than a punt return.
> Players play, injuries happen.  Luck plays a part.



i know, but aside from the fact that i don't want km to get injured in the return game, i just don't think he is the best fit....i want a little speedster back there.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 15, 2008)

I do not want to see any players injured either.  But, 4.47 seconds in the 40 is not exactly slow, and the man has some lightning quick moves.  Those moves more than make up for the open field speed loss.

I think UGA only wants to showcase the man's talents as much as possible.  I'd doubt he will have more carries or returns than he is able to handle.

He is a fantastic blocker, and lots of great plays could be drawn up with him deep.  Not all of them will involve him taking the ball!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 15, 2008)

question is, if he returns a punt does he get a breather for the first play or is he right in there for the first play.  I know he plays with a lot of energy, but he is human.  seems you'd definitely want him out there on first down rather than on the sideline taking a breather after a punt return.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 15, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> question is, if he returns a punt does he get a breather for the first play or is he right in there for the first play.  I know he plays with a lot of energy, but he is human.  seems you'd definitely want him out there on first down rather than on the sideline taking a breather after a punt return.



When he hits the end zone, he'll get that breather!
I'd bet on a few of those happening!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 15, 2008)

*Thomas brown tore his knee up returning kicks*

I don't like the idea of Moreno or Asher Allen returning kicks,would rather see Carlton Thomas or someone else back there.I know they can tear a knee up playing RB or CB as well,just wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2008)

I recall usgetting another starter hurt while using him in this same capacity.  Remember letting Thomas Flowers return punts and what that cost us?  I know there are different ways of looking at this I just think it's an unnecessary gamble.  That's just the way I see it.  I'll be surprised if this actually happens.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> Wanna bet?!?



Absolutly.  That's a bet I'll take any day.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 15, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll be surprised if this actually happens.




me too.


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 15, 2008)

Ain't it funny how NON UGA fans are worried about our Dawgs!
We might have some closet fans here.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 15, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Absolutly.  That's a bet I'll take any day.  Go Dawgs!!



Just how big a boy are you?


----------



## chadair (Aug 15, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> question is, if he returns a punt does he get a breather for the first play or is he right in there for the first play.  I know he plays with a lot of energy, but he is human.  seems you'd definitely want him out there on first down rather than on the sideline taking a breather after a punt return.



I don't get the whole "breather" thing When I played way back when, we would get upset when the coach took us out. And there was NO CHANCE of you takin yourself out.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 15, 2008)

I am one that says coaches shouldn't put there best player back there to return kicks.  I am glad that Percy Harvin doesn't return kicks for the Gators.  We luckily have B. James and couple others that would do a great job at it if need be.

I am sure the dogs have somebody besides Moreno that can return kicks.  It is too much of a injury risk, i don't care what anybody says.  When the coverage team is running 100mph trying to knock your head off there are risks.  And plus like Doc said,  If he has a big return he will be gassed.

I am sure the dogs have somebody else that can return kicks. 

As much as i dislike the dogs, i would hate for Moreno to get injured.  He makes that Offense go.  We need the dogs and the Gators to be 100% in Jacksonville anyways.

Andre Caldwell broke is leg on a KR in 05 and missed most of the season.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 15, 2008)

chadair said:


> I don't get the whole "breather" thing When I played way back when, we would get upset when the coach took us out. And there was NO CHANCE of you takin yourself out.



I played offense and defense and then ran into the locker room, changed and marched with the band at halftime, did my solo, ran back into the locker room, geared up and played both ways the whole second half.

We went 1-9 that year!


----------



## sleeze (Aug 15, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Ain't it funny how NON UGA fans are worried about our Dawgs!
> We might have some closet fans here.



Not really worried about the dogs.

Its a respect thing.  Moreno is a heck ova player.  Just don't want the guy to get injured.

I don't want any excuses from UGA fans this year, when the Gators get there revenge.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> Just how big a boy are you?



Oh ok, I didn't realize we were talking about our own physical size.  I'm a decent sized guy I guess.  My picture is on the "Lodge/Cookout" thread.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## chadair (Aug 15, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> I played offense and defense and then ran into the locker room, changed and marched with the band at halftime, did my solo, ran back into the locker room, geared up and played both ways the whole second half.
> 
> We went 1-9 that year!


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 15, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> There is not a bigger Dawg fan on this forum than me.  Go Dawgs!!



You might have some competition there Brother !!! BTW...Id have liked to have seen that marathon Jeff was refering to !!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 15, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> You might have some competition there Brother !!! BTW...Id have liked to have seen that marathon Jeff was refering to !!!!



Oh I know it Greg. Remember, I didn't say I was the biggest Dawg fan, just that nobody here was a bigger one than me.  There are lots of great Dawgs o this forum and I have made alot of good friends here.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 15, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh I know it Greg. Remember, I didn't say I was the biggest Dawg fan, just that nobody here was a bigger one than me.  There are lots of great Dawgs o this forum and I have made alot of good friends here.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## country boy (Aug 15, 2008)

I understand were a lot of these UGA fans are coming from, I coud'nt imagine having Harvin returning punts, you need to have your best offensive players on offense and not special teams.


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah,  I remember what happened to Thomas Brown returning a kickoff against Vandy 2 yrs ago !!!


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 15, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> I played offense and defense and then ran into the locker room, changed and marched with the band at halftime, did my solo, ran back into the locker room, geared up and played both ways the whole second half.
> 
> We went 1-9 that year!



Just because your team was awful, Don't go blaming "playing all the time".



sleeze said:


> Not really worried about the dogs.
> 
> Its a respect thing.  Moreno is a heck ova player.  Just don't want the guy to get injured.
> 
> I don't want any excuses from UGA fans this year, when the Gators get there revenge.



  
Oh that was funny, don't know which one is more funnier, you saying you really "CARE" about our players or that lie of the Gators getting revenge.


----------



## JR (Aug 15, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> ... or the Gators getting revenge.



Oh me....


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 16, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well I gues if it were up to Jeff and Mud, we'd have nothing to talk about!



   Keep on talking...hot air is free.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't care if CMR sends Jody Hawk out to return punts... Im just ready for some football!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 16, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> I don't care if CMR sends Jody Hawk out to return punts... Im just ready for some football!!



I'd run backwards and down it in my own endzone.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 16, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'd run backwards and down it in my own endzone.



Not if you look back and see me guarding our endzone with a load of rock salt...even your tech loving fan would runt he right way.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Just because your team was awful, Don't go blaming "playing all the time".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know.  This revenge stuff is funny.  I am so scared.  WE have YEARS of revenge to exact on the Gators if you want to look at it that way.  They had 3 quarters to get their little revenge and couldn't do it.  I don't care about all the weapons they have on offense either.  Blah, blah.  WE have weapons too.  I can't wait for some football!!  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## chadair (Aug 16, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> They had 3 quarters to get their little revenge and couldn't do it.




whats the sayin? revenge is a dish best served cold


----------



## whitworth (Aug 16, 2008)

*In the end*

I know I don't make the decision; will never make the decision; won't get fired for making the wrong decision; don't get that bi-weekly paycheck for coaching.  

The only thing I have some control over this week, is how good I shoot my bow at the archery range.  And I can't blame anyone else for that.

So I watch football for enjoyment, knowing I have no control over what happens -the playcall - the injury - the fumble - the touchdown.


----------



## Crimson (Aug 16, 2008)

With UGA's schedule it is going to take every break to get to the BCS championship game.  CMR is thinking outside the box and trying to give his team any advantage that he can.  I can remember Herschell returning kickoffs.  

If it works he will be a genuis, if it doesn't, then the dog fans will still love CMR.  He can do no wrong in most of their eyes.  Kool Aide anyone???


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2008)

Crimson said:


> With UGA's schedule it is going to take every break to get to the BCS championship game.  CMR is thinking outside the box and trying to give his team any advantage that he can.  I can remember Herschell returning kickoffs.
> 
> If it works he will be a genuis, if it doesn't, then the dog fans will still love CMR.  He can do no wrong in most of their eyes.  Kool Aide anyone???



Boy oh boy this sums it up.  If we question the decision then we are bashing him.  But if we speak highly of him then we are Kool Aid drinkers.  You know I'm starting to like how the fans of other teams hate how much we love our team and like our coach.  It's funny.  $aban is a punk.  Everybody knows that yet the Bammer people act like he's Jesus.  So how are yall any different?  Oh and by the way, it's Kool Aid.  No e on the end of it.  It doesn' matter to me but your budddy kevina made a big deal out of it when I made the same mistake.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2008)

chadair said:


> whats the sayin? revenge is a dish best served cold


----------



## kevina (Aug 16, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh and by the way, it's Kool Aid.  No e on the end of it.  It doesn' matter to me but your budddy kevina made a big deal out of it when I made the same mistake.



I can only guess he has been reading too many of you guys posts

ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 16, 2008)

I seriously doubt coach Dicht will have Know Moron returning kicks..  Too much chance of injury.. and thats all we need is to have UGAly fans crying over that...


----------



## kevina (Aug 16, 2008)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I seriously doubt coach Dicht will have Know Moron returning kicks..  Too much chance of injury.. and thats all we need is to have UGA fans crying over that...




op2:


----------



## sleeze (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey Kevina, this seat taken?


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 16, 2008)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I seriously doubt coach Dicht will have Know Moron returning kicks..  Too much chance of injury.. and thats all we need is to have UGAly fans crying over that...




i find it funny how jealous some of you guys are that we have richt as our coach  enjoy saban for another year or two and then he will leave again for either another school, or try his hand at the nfl level again. wherever the money is, saban is sure to follow.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2008)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I seriously doubt coach Dicht will have Know Moron returning kicks..  Too much chance of injury.. and thats all we need is to have UGAly fans crying over that...



Boy you're a real class act aren't you?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> i find it funny how jealous some of you guys are that we have richt as our coach  enjoy saban for another year or two and then he will leave again for either another school, or try his hand at the nfl level again. wherever the money is, saban is sure to follow.



Nah rex he'll lose to Auburn two more times and they'll run him out of town.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 16, 2008)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I seriously doubt coach Dicht will have Know Moron returning kicks..  Too much chance of injury.. and thats all we need is to have UGAly fans crying over that...



Real Classy...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 16, 2008)

Moron's not even hurt yet and the crying begins.....


----------



## Crimson (Aug 16, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Boy oh boy this sums it up.  If we question the decision then we are bashing him.  But if we speak highly of him then we are Kool Aid drinkers.  You know I'm starting to like how the fans of other teams hate how much we love our team and like our coach.  It's funny.  $aban is a punk.  Everybody knows that yet the Bammer people act like he's Jesus.  So how are yall any different?  Oh and by the way, it's Kool Aid.  No e on the end of it.  It doesn' matter to me but your budddy kevina made a big deal out of it when I made the same mistake.



Kool Aid, Cool Aide, Kool Aide, whatever, you obviously got my point.  I did not say that anyone was bashing your coach, as a matter of fact I was saying the complete opposite.  Most dog fans think CMR can do not wrong, which is fine, I understand. 

 I think CMR is trying new things to give his team a competitive advantage and win a NC.   If it works great, good for him, but it is a little risky, but I ain't a football coach.


----------



## Crimson (Aug 16, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> i find it funny how jealous some of you guys are that we have richt as our coach  enjoy saban for another year or two and then he will leave again for either another school, or try his hand at the nfl level again. wherever the money is, saban is sure to follow.



I am not jealous of ya'll having Richt as a coach.  He is a great coach and a great guy and of course anyone would be happy to have him as their coach.

If Saban leaves so be it.  As long as the boosters don't screw around and get us put on probation again the Tide will be just fine.


----------



## gunz (Aug 16, 2008)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Moron's not even hurt yet and the crying begins.....



Seems you are the one crying, smart one!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 16, 2008)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Moron's not even hurt yet and the crying begins.....



No crying here just responding to the wording in your post.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2008)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Moron's not even hurt yet and the crying begins.....



Troll alert.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 16, 2008)

Crimson said:


> I am not jealous of ya'll having Richt as a coach.  He is a great coach and a great guy and of course anyone would be happy to have him as their coach.
> 
> If Saban leaves so be it.  As long as the boosters don't screw around and get us put on probation again the Tide will be just fine.



That's the way I  look at it as well,if CMR were to leave UGA,I would wish him the best and move on.Boosters can put a hurtin on the program...


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 16, 2008)

If the staff thinks he's the best man for the job then I'll just trust their judgment. They spend thousands of hours a year evaluating these guys and the team as a whole and they've forgotten more about football than all of us know put together. It's not as if this would be the first time that the star of a team played special teams. TB was our starter last year and he was on the kickoff team making tackles... Hershel, Champ, Hearst, Tate, and Hampton all played special teams. Other names that come to mind are David Palmer, Reggie Bush, Deion, Warrick, Desmond Howard, and the list goes on. I say if he's the best we've got, throw him out there. It also says something that our backup QB is getting his shot. Logan Gray is a heckuva athlete and pretty tough one too...

He's playing QB in the first play and he's the one laying the wood in the second one.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x_HVnxFN-uc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x_HVnxFN-uc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 16, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Troll alert.



Your one to speak......


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 16, 2008)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Your one to speak......



He don't make stupid comments!



South GA Dawg said:


> Troll alert.


 I agree!

Just haters!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2008)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Your one to speak......



  Troll alert.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 17, 2008)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Your one to speak......



Troll Alert


----------



## creekbender (Aug 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Not really worried about the dogs.
> 
> Its a respect thing.  Moreno is a heck ova player.  Just don't want the guy to get injured.
> 
> I don't want any excuses from UGA fans this year, when the Gators get there revenge.



u might not be worried but i bet yall's poor lil timmy sure is , i bet he had really bad dreams about the georgia defense after the game last year , what revenge ? i think the smackdown in florida will happen again , georgia smacks poor lil timmy and WINS AGAIN !


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2008)

creekbender said:


> u might not be worried but i bet yall's poor lil timmy sure is , i bet he had really bad dreams about the georgia defense after the game last year , what revenge ? i think the smackdown in florida will happen again , georgia smacks poor lil timmy and WINS AGAIN !



Love the avatar creek!!  Nobody can mistake what's going on in that one.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Troll alert.


 
Troll Alert


----------



## creekbender (Aug 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Love the avatar creek!!  Nobody can mistake what's going on in that one.



i told "sleeze" i had one for him ! you right aint no mistaken this one !


----------



## chadair (Aug 17, 2008)

creekbender said:


> u might not be worried but i bet yall's poor lil timmy sure is , i bet he had really bad dreams about the georgia defense after the game last year ,




yeah, I'm sure thats exactly whats goin thru Tebows mind right now

 maybe 3 out of 18 is goin thru Richts mind right now


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2008)

chadair said:


> yeah, I'm sure thats exactly whats goin thru Tebows mind right now
> 
> maybe 3 out of 18 is goin thru Richts mind right now



I doubt it since he hasn't been around since 1990.  Maybe Little Hitler is trying to devise his own end zone celebration since it "will always be in the mind of Urban Meyer."  Urban Meyer's team is the top 1% of 1% so says Urban Meyer.  I can see the quotes from him leading up to this year's game.  "Urban Meyer wants revenge for that celebration that made Urban Meyer angry and insulted Urban Meyer's football team."  "Urban Meyer wants another championship on Urban Meyer's record because it'all about Urban Meyer if you smell what Urban Meyer is cooking."


----------



## creekbender (Aug 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> because it'all about Urban Meyer if you smell what Urban Meyer is cooking."



now thats what i'm talking about ! sorta stinks too !


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2008)

creekbender said:


> now thats what i'm talking about ! sorta stinks too !



Yeah it does.  Like road kill Gator.


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> if you smell what Urban Meyer is cooking."



And Im pretty sure I know what he will be cooking !!!


----------



## chadair (Aug 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Maybe Little Hitler is trying to devise his own end zone celebration since it "will always be in the mind of Urban Meyer."  Urban Meyer's team is the top 1% of 1% so says Urban Meyer.  ..............................  "Urban Meyer wants another championship on Urban Meyer's record because it'all about Urban Meyer



highly unlikely you will see a dancing celebration in the endzone from a Meyer coached team

and if you check out the playmakers on UF's offense, they are the 1% of 1% I wish he would get the 1% of the defensive players

 and "because it's all about Urban Meyer". Where in the world did that come from 

 and I understand Ricts has not been around since the 90's, but just because it happened last year does not mean it will happen this year

 The heck with August 30th, bring on Nov1


----------



## TuffDaddy (Aug 17, 2008)

Whats the big deal.Its only going to be on a very limited basis to take some of the load off of AsherAllen.Thomas Brown returned allot of kicks long before anybody ever heard of knowshon.To tell you the truth I think Allen would take it to the house more cosistently than Moreno.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Aug 17, 2008)

Chadair we beat yall last year with our defense.Its the same way that were goin to get yall this year.Oh having knowshon dont hurt either.


----------



## chadair (Aug 17, 2008)

TuffDaddy said:


> Chadair we beat yall last year with our defense.Its the same way that were goin to get yall this year.Oh having knowshon dont hurt either.




just what this site needed, another UGA prophet without facts

what about the other 15 games, did yall lose those with your defense


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 17, 2008)

chadair said:


> just what this site needed, another UGA prophet without facts
> 
> what about the other 15 games, did yall lose those with your defense


 

 If you've heard 1 you've heard them all.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 17, 2008)

Well its pretty obvious that gator players are weak minded..... It only took one endzone celebration to get inside your heads. We would have had those other 15 games if we had known you were so weak.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Aug 17, 2008)

Six sacks on golden boy and 180 yards sounds like fact to me.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Aug 17, 2008)

Im sorry.180 by knowshon.


----------



## chadair (Aug 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> ..... It only took one endzone celebration to get inside your heads.



thank goodness no one did that to the dogs, yall would still be writing your congressmen or whoever would listen



TuffDaddy said:


> Six sacks on golden boy and 180 yards sounds like fact to me.




that was last years fact, what do you have for this year other then your delusional vision


----------



## sleeze (Aug 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Well its pretty obvious that gator players are weak minded..... It only took one endzone celebration to get inside your heads. We would have had those other 15 games if we had known you were so weak.



I think its the other way around.

The fact that Richt pulled the DESPERATE thug stunt proves that We are in the pups heads.  When Ron Zook has a winning record against you i would be desperate too.  

Dont fool yourself, Dogs still have a long way to go to get in the gators heads.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 17, 2008)

TuffDaddy said:


> Im sorry.180 by knowshon.



Pretty good against a depleted d-line.  

Lets see how your boy does this year against a healthy and deep line.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Aug 17, 2008)

Urban focussing to much one game.Dropping a game he probably should win and losing at the cocktail party again.Barely making it to the Sugar Bowl while the Dawgs go on to win the chrystal ball.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2008)

chadair said:


> highly unlikely you will see a dancing celebration in the endzone from a Meyer coached team
> 
> and if you check out the playmakers on UF's offense, they are the 1% of 1% I wish he would get the 1% of the defensive players
> 
> ...



Take it easy man I'm just messing with you.


----------



## chadair (Aug 17, 2008)

TuffDaddy said:


> Urban focussing to much one game.Dropping a game he probably should win and losing at the cocktail party again.Barely making it to the Sugar Bowl while the Dawgs go on to win the chrystal ball.




you must be rubbin a crystal ball do you do any witchcraft?


----------



## sleeze (Aug 17, 2008)

TuffDaddy said:


> Urban focussing to much one game.Dropping a game he probably should win and losing at the cocktail party again.Barely making it to the Sugar Bowl while the Dawgs go on to win the chrystal ball.



Dont think you guys are gonna go undefeated.  Dont be surprised if you have a loss or 2 coming to J-ville either. You guys have a brutal schedule.  Sorry no "chrystal ball" for the dogmen.

The Sugar bowl?  Thats the dogs favorite bowl, right?


----------



## chadair (Aug 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Take it easy man I'm just messing with you.



only one that actually bothered me Brad, was the "all about Urban"

but YOU would have to say a lot worse to get me upset


----------



## kevina (Aug 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Well its pretty obvious that gator players are weak minded..... It only took one endzone celebration to get inside your heads. We would have had those other 15 games if we had known you were so weak.




I may be mistaking, but i thought UF scored a TD on their next drive?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2008)

chadair said:


> thank goodness no one did that to the dogs, yall would still be writing your congressmen or whoever would listen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Write our congressmen?  Nah waste of time no matter what you want.


----------



## dirtroad (Aug 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> I think its the other way around.
> 
> The fact that Richt pulled the DESPERATE thug stunt proves that We are in the pups heads.  When Ron Zook has a winning record against you i would be desperate too.
> 
> Dont fool yourself, Dogs still have a long way to go to get in the gators heads.



You have alredy let me know how stupid I am,Idiot and all that but can you help me remember what Bowl game Ron Zook played in last year?


----------



## sleeze (Aug 17, 2008)

kevina said:


> I may be mistaking, but i thought UF scored a TD on their next drive?



yeah, i know, right.

In our heads?


----------



## chadair (Aug 17, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> You have alredy let me know how stupid I am,Idiot and all that but can you help me remember what Bowl game Ron Zook played in last year?




ablind squirrel can find an acorn he just needs to be thankful he coaches in the big 2


----------



## sleeze (Aug 17, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> You have alredy let me know how stupid I am,Idiot and all that but can you help me remember what Bowl game Ron Zook played in last year?



Sorry , Illinois is not Florida.  Zook couldn't cut it in Florida.  Zook is a good coach, but he's not Urban.

Just saying, on our down years, (zook years) we still managed to beat yall.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2008)

kevina said:


> I may be mistaking, but i thought UF scored a TD on their next drive?



Scat bammer man this aint no spelling bee.


----------



## dirtroad (Aug 17, 2008)

chadair said:


> ablind squirrel can find an acorn he just needs to be thankful he coaches in the big 2



Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!

Sleeze will answer me in a few,and let me know how dumb I am again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleeze (Aug 17, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sleeze will answer me in a few,and let me know how dumb I am again!!!!!!!!!



Just did.


----------



## dirtroad (Aug 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Sorry , Illinois is not Florida.  Zook couldn't cut it in Florida.  Zook is a good coach, but he's not Urban.
> 
> Just saying, on our down years, (zook years) we still managed to beat yall.



WHAT BOWL GAME????


----------



## chadair (Aug 17, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Zook is a good coach
> 
> Just saying, on our down years, (zook years) we still managed to beat yall.



have you lost your mind sleeze two words that should NEVER be in a sentence is Zook and good

now go and wash your fingertips off with soap


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 17, 2008)

Zook was run-off before he could capitalize on his recruiting.He did not have a arrogant mentality.Which is a requirement for the head coaching job at UF.


----------



## chadair (Aug 17, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Zook was run-off before he could capitalize on his recruiting.He did not have a arrogant mentality.Which is a requirement for the head coaching job at UF.



yeah that was ithe had no chance with the lack of talent that was left to him Grossman was the nrunnerup in heisman voting hey but Rex was opened on that last play that ended his career at UF


----------



## sleeze (Aug 17, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Zook was run-off before he could capitalize on his recruiting.



Please, here we go with a zookster arguement.

It's not like zook didn't have talent when he first got to florida.


----------



## dirtroad (Aug 17, 2008)

Was it the "Grand Daddy" of them all?


----------



## TuffDaddy (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks to the gators for giving the BigTen boogereaters something to beat there drum about last year.Yall couldnt take care of a team that lost to APP State.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 17, 2008)

TuffDaddy said:


> Thanks to the gators for giving the BigTen boogereaters something to beat there drum about last year.Yall couldnt take care of a team that lost to APP State.


----------



## x-mark (Aug 17, 2008)

Did Mikey Henderson Graduate?


----------



## chadair (Aug 17, 2008)

TuffDaddy said:


> Thanks to the gators for giving the BigTen boogereaters something to beat there drum about last year.Yall couldnt take care of a team that lost to APP State.



I figure Florida has done enough for the sec with their national championship 2years ago

it gettin to the point where uga needs to quit ridin the rest of the sec'c coattails and atleast compete for a NC


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2008)

x-mark said:


> Did Mikey Henderson Graduate?



Yeah he did.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2008)

chadair said:


> I figure Florida has done enough for the sec with their national championship 2years ago
> 
> it gettin to the point where uga needs to quit ridin the rest of the sec'c coattails and atleast compete for a NC



I want one so bad that I can't stand it.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 17, 2008)

TuffDaddy said:


> Thanks to the gators for giving the BigTen boogereaters something to beat there drum about last year.Yall couldnt take care of a team that lost to APP State.



Yep, they can have the zookster.

yeah michigan beat us and app state beat michigan.  Your point?  That app state and michigan game is arguably the upset of a lifetime.  It WAS a complete upset.

Every team we lost to last year finished in the top 25, including the Michigan team who finished 18.

Dogs got beat by USCe.  A 6-6 team.  Did they finish in the top 25?


----------



## creekbender (Aug 18, 2008)

dirtroad said:


> WHAT BOWL GAME????



he's still thinking


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 18, 2008)

chadair said:


> I figure Florida has done enough for the sec with their national championship 2years ago
> 
> it gettin to the point where uga needs to quit ridin the rest of the sec'c coattails and atleast compete for a NC



i agree that an nc would be great, but i believe the dawgs have done plenty for the sec, as long as winning 2 sec conference championships and 3 eastern division titles in the past 7 years means anything.....not to mention, uga has only finished outside the top 10, 1 time since 2001 and during that times has finished ranked as high as 2nd in 2007 and
3rd in 2002.


----------



## steve woodall (Aug 18, 2008)

UGA is very deep at the RB position this year. It would be kinda cool to see Moreno and maybe Caleb King rotate on some returns. If either one can catch that is.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Aug 18, 2008)

As exsplosive as Caleb King is ,I would be scared to see a freshman in that role.Especially with the game on the line.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 18, 2008)

steve woodall said:


> UGA is very deep at the RB position this year. It would be kinda cool to see Moreno and maybe Caleb King rotate on some returns. If either one can catch that is.


 
Moreno can catch...Just hope Richt don't get his leg broke......(Until right before the Bama game)


----------

